# ANDERMATT | Andermatt Swiss Alps Development News



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*About the project*

Through its expansion with the Andermatt Swiss Alps destination, Andermatt – a well-established winter sport location at the foot of the Gotthard Massif in Switzerland – will become an exclusive all-year-round holiday destination, and will offer tailor-made property, hotel and leisure opportunities for a wide range of requirements.

Andermatt Swiss Alps includes six new hotels in the 4 and 5-star sector, around 490 spacious apartments in 42 buildings as well as 25 villas. Andermatt Swiss Alps connects directly to the existing village, and the historic centre of Andermatt can be easily reached on foot. ”Old” and “New” thereby form a harmonious whole.

The wide range of available property will be supplemented by a state-of-the-art sport and leisure centre that will cater for all needs.

The first ground-cutting ceremony took place on the 26th September 2009, and the major part of the building work will begin in the spring of 2010. The golf course will open in 2013, while the Hotel The Chedi Andermatt will start operations in the winter season 2013/14. The first apartments are planed to be ready for their new owners in 2013/2014.

Website: www.andermatt-swissalps.ch

Overview:



















Projects:





































Video:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Press Release*

Altdorf, 31 August 2010:

*Andermatt Swiss Alps celebrates the laying of the foundation stone*

*On Tuesday, 31 August 2010, in the presence of the inhabitants of the Ursen Valley and numerous guests Samih Sawiris laid the foundation stone in concrete on the site of the future hotel The Chedi Andermatt on behalf of Andermatt Swiss Alps. The foundation for the largest integrated holiday destination in the Alpine region was thus laid.*

“Planning is important, but I get really excited about a project when the concrete foundation is laid!“, said Samih Sawiris, Chairman and CEO of Orascom Development, in spring when the first construction equipment began arriving in Andermatt. (Orascom Development is the parent company of Andermatt Swiss Alps AG, which is constructing the largest integrated holiday destination in the Alpine region). On Tuesday evening, 31 August 2010, Samih Sawiris attended the ceremony to lay the Andermatt Swiss Alps foundation stone in concrete and lowered a perspex box filled with contemporary documents and objects into the subsoil as part of the ceremonial act. Dr. Heidi Z‘graggen, a member of the Urn cantonal government, Andermatt’s local councillor Karl Poletti and Akira Moreno, Vice‐President of Development & Pre‐Opening Services of General Hotel Management Ltd., the future operating company of The Chedi Andermatt hotel conveyed their good wishes for the success of Andermatt Swiss Alps. The official act was followed by an informal barbecue to celebrate the laying of the foundation stone with the inhabitants of the Ursern Valley.

*Continuation of the old first‐class hotel tradition*

The laying of this foundation stone marks the continuation of the established tradition of the prestigious hotel tradition on the Bellevue site. This huge, impressive excavation pit in the middle of Andermatt was the site of the former Bellevue Hotel, one of the top hotels in Switzerland (until it was demolished in 1986). The superb, unique alpine, 5‐star superior hotel ‐ The Chedi Andermatt – under construction on a plot of land measuring 28,800m2, is scheduled to open in winter 2013/14. Central Switzerland will have a prestigious hotel that will be unrivalled throughout Switzerland.

*Andermatt Swiss Alps*

Andermatt Swiss Alps is the largest, integrated all‐year‐round holiday destination currently under construction in the Alpine region. Upon completion, the project will comprise six hotels in the 4* and 5* categories, 490 apartments in 42 buildings, around 20 villas, 1,970 parking spaces, 35,00 m2 of commercial floorspace, a sports and leisure centre, a conference centre and concert hall for 600 people and an 18‐hole golf course. The Andermatt/Sedrun skiing area will also be modernised and merged as the construction of Andermatt Swiss Alps progresses.

Full Release


----------



## Hollandman (Oct 3, 2009)

nice project


----------

